# Asus Zenfone 3 more or less battery ?



## Cvrk (Oct 18, 2016)

Can't figure out witch Zenfone 3 i want. There are 3 main models that i am looking at, that are in my price range.
The Asus Zenfone 3 Max ZC520TL . It has a Quad-core 1.25 GHz Cortex-A53 with 3 gb of ram.  Surprising about this is the 4130 mAh. Witch sounds very good! And it has 720p screen. Less pixels is not a bad thing for me. 

Than there is the Asus Zenfone 3 ZE520KL with 3gb of ram vs Asus Zenfone 3 ZE522KL with 4 gb of ram , both of them running Octa-core 2.0 GHz Cortex-A53. Unfortunately these two have 2600 mAh battery. 

So the question is . Get less cpu power with double battery, or more power more ram more pixels on screen with half the battery ? 

Also, considering that i will most definitely root the phone. 3 Gb is enough? Or do i need 4 gb ? More is better, but for me the money difference between ZE520KL & ZE522KL is noticeable


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 19, 2016)

IMO a Quad core is more than enough, and double the battery power never hurt anyone, well except Samsung


----------



## Komshija (Oct 19, 2016)

Quad core is enough for pretty much everything, just as 3GB RAM. It isn't extremely powerful phablet, but it isn't weak either. Battery should last for 4+ days with normal usage without charging. See if you can use comfortably, because it's quite big phablet.


----------



## MyTechAddiction (Oct 19, 2016)

I have a phone with 4000 mah battery and honestly i would never go back to a tiny battery again. I usually get 2.5 days of usage and 8 to 10 hours on screen time.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 19, 2016)

Cvrk said:


> So the question is . Get less cpu power with double battery, or more power more ram more pixels on screen with half the battery ?



why you ask us? 
different people may get different point
3gb is good at least for like 2 years from now and if you gaming, so far its enough
so back to you, you want a phone that can last than 1 day take max but if you ok with daily charging take 520KL

for me, im ok with daily charging so i may take 520KL

personally i want to try ZF3 too, but in here it tagged pretty high. i may wait for little while to see it further


----------



## Komshija (Oct 20, 2016)

MyTechAddiction said:


> I have a phone with 4000 mah battery and honestly i would never go back to a tiny battery again. I usually get 2.5 days of usage and 8 to 10 hours on screen time.


Adjust screen brightness to 50%, turn off GPS and WiFi when you are not using them and it will have battery autonomy of 4+ days. Mine has 2420 mAh and on average it endures 4-5 days without charging.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 20, 2016)

Komshija said:


> Adjust screen brightness to 50%, turn off GPS and WiFi when you are not using them and it will have battery autonomy of 4+ days. Mine has 2420 mAh and on average it endures 4-5 days without charging.



i always on 0 except when im outdoor
gps just when i need it and wifi just when im on work or at home

and dont forget to check your background process, end any apps that you dont need would help your battery last longer


----------



## Komshija (Oct 20, 2016)

micropage7 said:


> i always on 0 except when im outdoor
> gps just when i need it and wifi just when im on work or at home
> 
> and dont forget to check your background process, end any apps that you dont need would help your battery last longer



Don't set it to "automatic" since that will eat much more battery than manual "fixed" illumination. I adjusted mine to fixed ~40% brightness. On my phone, GPS is practically never turned on since I don't really need it and WiFi is turned on only when I need it. There's no automatic sync either, as I do it manually only when I need it.

People often look at me weirdly when I show them that my battery lasts approx. 4-5 days without charging, while their usually lasts 1 day.

Yep, I agree, it's wise to end all unnecessary apps to improve battery autonomy.


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 21, 2016)

What phone do you have @Komshija ?


----------



## Komshija (Oct 21, 2016)

^^ Lenovo Vibe S1, white


----------



## Cvrk (Oct 21, 2016)

Di you root your phone ? @Komshija


----------



## Komshija (Oct 21, 2016)

Not yet. It's brand new, so I'll wait for a few more months before trying AOSP mod, because of warranty issues. If it doesn't break in first 4-5 months, I bet it will not in two years either.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Oct 29, 2016)

Is it any better than the Zenfone 2? Cuz support for that phones issues was non existent. I'll not own another of their phones ever.


----------

